# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Hotele në Tiranë

## maratonomak

do doja te dija vendndodhjen e  hoteleve ne tirane;
nuk me interesojne hotelet  e kushtueshme , por vecse ndonje hotel mundesisht ne qender te tiranes , me cmime te arsyeshme , me kushte te mira  .
ju lutem , kush mund te me ndihmoje?

----------


## Dorontina

pyetje e mirê ...sejcili ka deshirë ta vizitoi njiher Tiranen

----------


## Kreksi

Une u nisa per te gjetur nje hotel ne Tiranë kur taxisti me propozoi se ka edhe banesa apo dhoma tek njerzit. E ndegjova, thash me mire qe te hollat e hotelit ti shkojne ndonje qytetari qe ka me shumë nevojë...
U befasova me mikëpritjen e pronarit te dhomes !
Per çdo mengjes i nderuri  G. X  me sillte kafen me raki. Ishte njeri i mrekullueshem, kushtet ne dhum ishin te knaqshme se kishte ujë ne çdo kohë.
Tani mund te kushtoje nata nja 20 euro.

----------


## Dorontina

> Une u nisa per te gjetur nje hotel ne Tiranë kur taxisti me propozoi se ka edhe banesa apo dhoma tek njerzit. E ndegjova, thash me mire qe te hollat e hotelit ti shkojne ndonje qytetari qe ka me shumë nevojë...
> U befasova me mikëpritjen e pronarit te dhomes !
> Per çdo mengjes i nderuri  G. X  me sillte kafen me raki. Ishte njeri i mrekullueshem, kushtet ne dhum ishin te knaqshme se kishte ujë ne çdo kohë.
> Tani mund te kushtoje nata nja 20 euro.


*20 euro ne privat ?????:@*ii

----------


## Borix

Ka disa hotele jo te kushtueshme (por te pelqyeshme) dhe ne qender te Tiranes. Po permend: Hotel California, prane lidhjes se shkrimtareve; Hotel Arber, prane ish kinema 17 Nentorit (pas Hotel Tirana Intl.), Hotel Republika, prane maternitetit (st. trenit, i cili eshte me i liri mbase), Hotel Nirvana tek Rruga e Kavajes, prane kishes katolike...

Gjithesesi, edhe ideja e te gjeturit nje apt. privat s'eshte e keqe, megjithese une nuk do zgjidhja ate.

----------


## dp17ego

Une kam frekuentuar shpesh "*Hotel Mondial* Tek 21 dhjetori, nje mrekulli. Sherbim klasik dhe cmim i mire. Eksperience e gjate e kuzhines.

----------


## Kreksi

> *20 euro ne privat ?????:@*ii


Po, 20 euro nje dhom ne vete, ndoshta eshte pakez shtrenjte me standartet po me mire t'ia japish keto te holla  nje penzionerit  qe ka rrogen vetem 80 dollar ne muajë se sa nje patroni te pasur ne hotel.
Une per vete shetis gjithnje keshtu ne apartemente. 
Isha kesaje vere ne itali per te vizituar Pompein, edhe aty keshtu ne apartemente tek njerzit. Ka nje sit ne internet per te shetitur tere boten keshtu e une e vendosa ketu dikun se doja te dija se a ka mundesi qe edhe e te hapim nje site te tille ku do ti rezervonim ne emigrantet pushimet atje ne Shqiperi apo ne kosove permes kesaje faqe si e bejne tjeret...
Per mua do ishte me se miri keshtu se aty mund te gatuash, i ke te gjitha me thika me pirunje e piata, ti vetem paguan banesen posa te hyjsh diten e parë dhe me nuk e shef pronarin vetem kur te dorzojsh aparementin apo shtepin.

----------


## Dorontina

Po asht Le Guide du Routar qe ka imagjinu nji Franqez dhe para se ti publigoj ne librin e xhepit ai vet i kerkon keto vende e tani te thot ia vlen dhe tregon krejt si duhet e qk duhet ,asht ba teper i njoftur .
Veq prap se prap shum shtrejt 20 euro nata ne privat ne Tirane te kuptoj qe ke deshir qe populli te ket e jo Hoteli por shteti me qka jeton ? me taksa ......hoteli pagun taksa shtetit e privati JO andaj shtrejt ...

----------


## maratonomak

cmimi i prenotimit te hotelit nuk duhet te jete me pak se 10 ose 15 euro ne hotelet e tiranes , flas per hotele te mira dhe jo ato te zakonshme .
mbaj mend qe disa hotele diku aty te liqeni e kishin deri ne 30 euro dhomen , ca behet kshu atje , dhe ne ora 5 mbasdite iknin dritat dhe rinim me qirinj , po te pakten kishim uje .

----------


## Lexuesja

Sic tha dhe Kreksi , cmimet me te leverdiseshme jane tek privatet , dhe sidomos kur je me familje . Psh , une para ca viteve isha ne Tirane dhe mora tek Dom Bosko nje vile me tre dhoma e guzhine , dhe me oborr te madh  , ku kishim mundesi per te parkuar dhe makinen apo per te ber ndonje grill  mbremjeve , dhe me nje cmim shume te favorshem , me takoi te paguaj 10 euro nata , sigurisht me te njohur . 

Ketu po te hedh mbi 20 hotele qe gjenden ne Tirane  , dhe cmimet jane sipas yjeve . Shpresoj te kem ndihmuar per te patur te pakten nje ide mbi fjetjen ne Tirane . 

Lexuesja 

1)Hotel Sheraton 
Sheshi "Italia",
Tirane
Cmimet nga 64 Euro*  

2)Hotel Rogner Europapark 
Blv "Deshmoret e Kombit",
Tirane
Cmimet nga 95 Euro*  


3)Hotel Mondial 
Rr.Muhamet Gjollesha,
Tirane
Cmimet nga 53 Euro*  


4)Hotel President 
Rr. 4 Shkurti
Tirane
Cmimet 70 Euro*  


5)Hotel Diplomat Fashion
Rr.  Irfan Tomini,
Tirane
Cmimet nga 62 Euro*  


6)Hotel Diplomat
Rr. M. Gjollesha, 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 70 Euro*  


7)Hotel Tirana International 
Scanderbeg Square,
Tirane
Cmimet nga 59 Euro* (Kontaktoni per cmime speciale ne Fundjave) 



8)Chateau Linza
Qesaret, 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 37 Euro*  


9)Hotel Villa Park 
Rr."Deshmoret e 4 Shkurti", 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 40 Euro*   


10)Hotel Elysee 
Rr."Themistokli Germenji", 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 35 Euro*   


11)Hotel Green House 
Rr."Jul Variboba", 6
Tirane
Cmimet nga 40 Euro*   


12)Villa Tafaj
Rr. Mine Peza 86,
Tirane
Cmimet nga 30 Euro*  


13)Hotel Arber
Rr. B. Biba, 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 40 Euro* 


14)Hotel Brilant Antik
Rr."Jeronim De Rada", 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 45 Euro* 


15) Hotel Bermon
Rr. A. Moisiu,
Tirane
Cmimet nga 23 Euro* 

16)Hotel Friends 
Rr. Kavajes Nr. 86,
Tirane
Cmimet nga 21 Euro*  


17)Hotel Bristol
Bulevardi "Zhan D'Ark"
Tirane
Cmimet nga 17 Euro*   


18)Hotel Miniri
Rr. Dibres, 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 30 Euro* 


19)Hotel Alpin
Rr.  Siri Kodra,
Tirane
Cmimet nga 15 Euro* 


20)Hotel Firenze
Blv. Zogu I, 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 35 Euro*  



21)Hotel California
Rr. Mihal Duri, 
Tirane 
Cmimet nga 35 Euro* 

22)Hotel Stela 
Rr. Dibres, 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 30 Euro * 


23)Hotel Europa
Rr. Myslym Shyri, 
Tirana
Cmimet nga 20 Euro* 



24)Hotel Kruja
Rr. Mine Peza, 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 25 Euro* 


25)Hotel Guva e Qete
Rr. Myslym Shyri, 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 21 Euro*  


26)Hotel Dafina
Rr. P. Negovani, 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 13 Euro* 

Tirana Airport hotels  

27)Hotel Rinas
Rinas, 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 15 Euro* 


28)Hotel Verzaci
Rinas, 
Tirane
Cmimet nga 15 Euro*

----------


## Dorontina

flm lexuese shum interesant keshtu fleten ne xhep dhe nuk mbetemi duke u sjell rrotull neper terr  :buzeqeshje: 
flm flm
sidomos per ne qe zdim as skemi qenê kurr ne tiranê

pash qe kishte hotele me çmime sikur ne Paris .....60 euro me mengjes isha Hotel super me parking* 60 euro per dy veta ishim...* dhome me nji shtrat dy persona

----------


## Bamba

> flm lexuese shum interesant keshtu fleten ne xhep dhe nuk mbetemi duke u sjell rrotull neper terr 
> flm flm
> sidomos per ne qe zdim as skemi qenê kurr ne tiranê
> 
> pash qe kishte hotele me çmime sikur ne Paris .....60 euro me mengjes isha Hotel super me parking* 60 euro per dy veta ishim...* dhome me nji shtrat dy persona



Po po ne Paris!  :me dylbi:

----------


## engjellorja

o te keqen e cmimeve , nuk jane ato cmimet ju kane genjyer
cmimet jne vertet te kripura

----------


## ooooo

O lexusja   ku e ke pa Sheraton me 63 euro ti lol????????

Miniri para dy jave  (dhe qelbsirlluk i madh ) ish 50euro  nata dhoma dyshe kuptohet

----------


## Hero i Popullit

> O lexusja   ku e ke pa Sheraton me 63 euro ti lol????????
> 
> Miniri para dy jave  (dhe qelbsirlluk i madh ) ish 50euro  nata dhoma dyshe kuptohet


Tamam, Sheratoni fillon nga 100 euro e larte. Po ashtu dhe hotelet e tjera qe ka permendur Lexuesja jane nga 20 euro me shume

----------


## land

> flm lexuese shum interesant keshtu fleten ne xhep dhe nuk mbetemi duke u sjell rrotull neper terr 
> flm flm
> sidomos per ne qe zdim as skemi qenê kurr ne tiranê
> 
> pash qe kishte hotele me çmime sikur ne Paris .....60 euro me mengjes isha Hotel super me parking* 60 euro per dy veta ishim...* dhome me nji shtrat dy persona


ça thu moj ti Dorontina se nuk ja ke idene fare Shqiperise.
Kam qene une ne Paris me dy shoke,kemi pagu dhome per tre veta 270 euro,pra 90 euro per person,ishte nje hotel koti me 1yll dhe shum i qelbur,ne Shqiperi nuk besoj se ka te tille.
Ne nje shkrim tendin me lart ti thoje se te duket shtrenjte nji dhome per 20euro,alora tu sei una morta di fame,sa e do dhomen ti?1.5euro, ik shko me pushime ne somali se ka kasolle me kashte sa te duash.
Ne kendveshtrimin e nji te huaji,hotelet ne shqiperi me sherbimet cilesore qe ofrojne jane me te vertete te lira,ne kendveshtrimin shqiptar(me pagat e uleta qe jane atje)sigurisht hotelet jane te shtrenjta.
Mbaj mend njehere nje mikun tim Italian ristoratore(pronar restorantesh)qe me tregonte kur kishte qene para dy vjetesh ne Tirane dhe i kishin bere pershtypje jashtezakonisht te veçante restorantet teper luksoze dhe teper te  lira (gjithmone sipas tij) ne Tirane,ndersa per hotelin ku kishte ndenjur,thoshte se per nje hotel homolog(pra me te njejtat sherbime) ne Itali paguan te pakten 500 euro naten,ndersa ai ne Tirane kishte pagu 80 euro naten a diçka e tille,pershtypje te keqe i kishin bere rruget e keqia,po skishte nevoje te ma thoshte ai ,se une e di para atij kte gje.

----------


## engjellorja

E ke gabim, te huajt ankohen perdite per cmimet e shtrenjta...
Ndertesat e hoteleve jane vertet te bukura, por pronaret nuk bejne asgje per trajnimin e personelit.

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Pronaret katastrofe i kam pare dhe une. Kurse Hotelet shum te mira

----------


## ooooo

> E ke gabim, te huajt ankohen perdite per cmimet e shtrenjta...
> Ndertesat e hoteleve jane vertet te bukura, por pronaret nuk bejne asgje per trajnimin e personelit.


Nuk e di  po mu me duken lire cmimet akoma atje krahasuar me standartet.
Ka hotele me te  vertet te mire, ndersa sherbimi,  menyra e komunikimit te recepsionisteve le shume per te deshiruar, po kjo regullohet vetem kur aty te jene zgjedhur  njerez  me kriter shkollimin per ate pune dhe jo njohjet me pronarit apo administratorin.

----------


## Dorontina

> ça thu moj ti Dorontina se nuk ja ke idene fare Shqiperise.
> Kam qene une ne Paris me dy shoke,kemi pagu dhome per tre veta 270 euro,pra 90 euro per person,ishte nje hotel koti me 1yll dhe shum i qelbur,ne Shqiperi nuk besoj se ka te tille.
> .


Nuk po te kundershtoj fare...une me dy motrat kishim pyet per nji hotel ne Paris me telefon ishte 70 euro nata per njeri plus parkingu dhe murem adresen nuk reservuam .Kur mberijtem hotel ishte komplet ! ok

e pyeta a ka ndoj hotel ketu pari , po me treguan 100m me posht, shkum e ishte me mir e shum me lirê bile kemi qesh .....si bahet keshtu ??? po tregu i lir asht keshtu ata kan drejt me kerku sa te dojn e ti kerko ku te dhush ...qe kam ende fakturen ketu ishim ne Paris 75017......
mere librin e telefonave e pyet asnji se ka qmimin e njejt !.................
ketu ke rruga ime jan kater hotele asnji se ka qmimin e njejt kam pyet se kisha ca musafir qe vinin nga zvicra .....100 euro nata ..pse asht ketu bashkesia europiane  :arushi: ...
*antaj per ate kemi hapur ket teme te ndihmojme njeri tjetrin !*

----------

